# Newbie to site-donor eggs, another failed embryo transfer and running out of embryos :(



## Hunter83 (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi all, I have just found out yesterday that my latest FET did not take and I am gutted beyond believe.
I first went through IVF in 2016 and my sister was an egg donor due to me having very low egg count, presumably due to multiple abdominal surgery in the previous 4 years. Thankfully this worked and I now have a most precious daughter who has just turned 4. 
we decided last year to go again to try and give our daughter a sibling (which she constantly asks for!) and went in to this feeling relatively confident with 4 frozen embryos. 2 failed FET's later and I find myself so angry, confused and now scared to use the remaining 2 if it is going to end up the same way.
I don't have any way of further eggs (my sister is now 42) and so these 2 last embryos are my last hope and I just don't know what to do!
all embryos were high grading when frozen, womb lining was thick enough and transfer was done with no issues so why would 2 transfers in a row fail!!!!
Right now the failure is still very raw but if I am going to go through this again I want to at least try and pin point why these might have failed and how to give the remaining embryos the best chance!
any and all advise is welcomed.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry you are going through this. The main point, like you said, is to find out the reasons why your IVF failed. Once you know what the issue is, you can undergo your treatment or combine with additional tests or procedures to boost your chances. Good luck


----------



## Hunter83 (Aug 12, 2021)

miamiamo said:


> Hi, I am sorry you are going through this. The main point, like you said, is to find out the reasons why your IVF failed. Once you know what the issue is, you can undergo your treatment or combine with additional tests or procedures to boost your chances. Good luck


thank you for your reply. I don’t know where to start to find out why they have failed and I am scared if I ask I will just be told it is one of those things!!!Surely there is something that can be checked


----------



## Luna G (Jul 28, 2021)

Hunter83 said:


> thank you for your reply. I don’t know where to start to find out why they have failed and I am scared if I ask I will just be told it is one of those things!!!Surely there is something that can be checked


Hi hunter83,

Were you having any luteal support after your transfers? Ive had 3 failed transfers and this 4th one has resulted in a bfp with the only difference being that this time im doing crinone gel in the morning and a lubion shot in the evening. Just wondered if maybe some additional progesterone support may help you too.

Best of luck, i know the frustration and confusion that comes after failed cycles. Id maybe ask your consultant if they can look further into failed implantation as thats what i did x


----------



## Hunter83 (Aug 12, 2021)

Luna G said:


> Hi hunter83,
> 
> Were you having any luteal support after your transfers? Ive had 3 failed transfers and this 4th one has resulted in a bfp with the only difference being that this time im doing crinone gel in the morning and a lubion shot in the evening. Just wondered if maybe some additional progesterone support may help you too.
> 
> Best of luck, i know the frustration and confusion that comes after failed cycles. Id maybe ask your consultant if they can look further into failed implantation as thats what i did x


Hey Luna g, what is luteal support? I was on hormone patches to thicken the lining and then 5 days before transfer I started the progesterone pessaries. 
x


----------



## Luna G (Jul 28, 2021)

Hunter83 said:


> Hey Luna g, what is luteal support? I was on hormone patches to thicken the lining and then 5 days before transfer I started the progesterone pessaries.
> x


Its basically just additional progesterone support after your transfer to help with chances of implantation and staying pregnant. Ive been on the crinone gel since before my transfer then after transfer they introduced the Lubion progesterone injections too. Its maybe worth asking about. They agreed to give me the extra progesterone support due to my 3 previous failed ivf cycles and hopefully this is the extra push ive needed to get pregnant. 

The only other thing we tried different this time too is that we put 2 embryos back in at transfer. Was a last minute decision but again they mentioned how this might also increase our chances of pregnancy. I know not everyone is lucky enough to have two on transfer day but thats another option aswell if you are trying to increase your chances.

In all honesty, after 12 years ttc we would have tried anything and luckily we had an amazing consultant x


----------



## Seafoam (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry you are going through this Hunter83. It is devastating when it doesn’t work. I just wanted to put forward a few thoughts based on our experience. I hope I am not bombarding you with info at this delicate time. The fact you have gotten pregnant previously is a real strength and perhaps rules out some of these issues.

I am wondering if you have ruled out possible uterine issues (eg. hysteroscopy) and immune issues? The latter is a controversial area but if you wanted to find out more it might be worth looking at Dr. Amin Gorgy’s website. We had a failed FET in April with very little immune treatment and recently tested positive following an FET with IVIG, steroids, neupogen wash and LIT. Both embryos were PGS normal. It is early days but for us I believe the immune treatment made all the difference. As I said, it is not without controversy and is very expensive. Another thing we did prior to the first failed transfer was an EMMA and ALICE test biopsy to check for uterine infection and to ensure the uterus was receptive for a medicated FET. 

All that said, it might be nothing to do with you and unfortunately down to the genetic make-up of the embryos. So much of IVF treatment seems to be pot luck. Wishing you the very best of luck X


----------



## Hunter83 (Aug 12, 2021)

Seafoam said:


> Sorry you are going through this Hunter83. It is devastating when it doesn’t work. I just wanted to put forward a few thoughts based on our experience. I hope I am not bombarding you with info at this delicate time. The fact you have gotten pregnant previously is a real strength and perhaps rules out some of these issues.
> 
> I am wondering if you have ruled out possible uterine issues (eg. hysteroscopy) and immune issues? The latter is a controversial area but if you wanted to find out more it might be worth looking at Dr. Amin Gorgy’s website. We had a failed FET in April with very little immune treatment and recently tested positive following an FET with IVIG, steroids, neupogen wash and LIT. Both embryos were PGS normal. It is early days but for us I believe the immune treatment made all the difference. As I said, it is not without controversy and is very expensive. Another thing we did prior to the first failed transfer was an EMMA and ALICE test biopsy to check for uterine infection and to ensure the uterus was receptive for a medicated FET.
> 
> All that said, it might be nothing to do with you and unfortunately down to the genetic make-up of the embryos. So much of IVF treatment seems to be pot luck. Wishing you the very best of luck X


Thank you for your reply and congratulations! As of yet I haven’t had a follow up consultation and to be honest I am not sure I want one until i know a bit more or feel more able to potentially direct it rather than it all being put down to “just one of those things”. I feel like it has just been decided to follow the protocol used 4 years ago that worked and no further thought given. I have inflammatory conditions-endometriosis and colitis (proctitis after having colon removed) and I wonder whether these are playing a part. Why did it take so long for the lining to thicken?! I am now too scared to go for another fet without some sort of attempt to understand what went wrong. As these were donor eggs I don’t have the option of a full round of ivf again-once the embryos are gone then so are my chances!


----------



## Hunter83 (Aug 12, 2021)

Luna G said:


> Its basically just additional progesterone support after your transfer to help with chances of implantation and staying pregnant. Ive been on the crinone gel since before my transfer then after transfer they introduced the Lubion progesterone injections too. Its maybe worth asking about. They agreed to give me the extra progesterone support due to my 3 previous failed ivf cycles and hopefully this is the extra push ive needed to get pregnant.
> 
> The only other thing we tried different this time too is that we put 2 embryos back in at transfer. Was a last minute decision but again they mentioned how this might also increase our chances of pregnancy. I know not everyone is lucky enough to have two on transfer day but thats another option aswell if you are trying to increase your chances.
> 
> In all honesty, after 12 years ttc we would have tried anything and luckily we had an amazing consultant x


Congratulations! I have always been told I would never be considered for more than one embryo transfer due to being deemed too high risk due to previous surgeries. I do have 2 embryos left and I think to be honest I would be too scared to use both in one go. Sorry for the delayed reply. I have just started period after the failed transfer asked as I have severe endometriosis I have been in a lot of pain and of course still struggling with the mental side of it all


----------

